# GiGi Hadid - walking the runway for Bottega Veneta SS 2017 Milan Fashion Week x6



## brian69 (25 Sep. 2016)

​


----------



## ass20 (26 Sep. 2016)

Thanks for Gigi


----------



## gelion (9 Okt. 2016)

Thank you!


----------

